# Way to go Lillie!!



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well Lillie is 9 weeks old GP....this weekend we had a couple people over to help with putting up a fence, when two of the guys showed up she barked at them :greengrin: 

She knew they weren't suppose to be there! Of course I praised her and told her good girl!! WAY TO GO MY LITTLE GUARDIAN!!


It just amazes me that at 9 weeks she barked at strangers!! She rarely barks just yet, but man when she saw those two guys who aren't here normally she barked like 3 times. 

Sorry I am proud of my girl


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Whenever I my dog dies Im getting a LGD - hope i can get one so easily trained


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's great to hear! What a good girl! :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aw...that is wonderful...great job girl...... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

It was a suprise...heard they don't bark till 4 months or so...but she saw them and barked..

I must say I wouldn't change her for the world...getting a Great Pyrenees was the best decision ever!


----------

